# Changer icône corbeille?



## PATOCHMAN (30 Octobre 2004)

Question un peu bleusaille, mais...
Comment peut-on faire pour changer l'icone de la corbeille dans OS x?
J'en ai trouvé des marantes sur le net, mais je n'ai pas trouvé la bonne méthode
pour changer... 
D'avance, merci


----------



## hhouy (30 Octobre 2004)

tout simple :
tu vas dans ta corbeille
tu fais pom-i
tu fais pareille avec l'icone a copier
et tu copie et colle la vignette à la place de l'autre
 
ouiouette


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Octobre 2004)

hhouy a dit:
			
		

> tout simple :
> tu vas dans ta corbeille
> tu fais pom-i
> tu fais pareille avec l'icone a copier
> ...




Ca marche pas.
C'est ce que j'avais fait pour d'autres éléments (DD, Dossiers, Apps... Etc)
Mais là, y'a pas moyen. J'ai pourtant essayé avec plusieurs types d'icones...
Merci quand même.


----------



## McFlan (30 Octobre 2004)

Le plus simple est d'utiliser un petit logiciel pour le faire.
J'utilise un shareware: Candybar que tu peux tester gratuitement (sa licence doit couter 10¤).


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Octobre 2004)

Candybar ; ça le fait!
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Nesus (19 Avril 2006)

Bon il y a une solution presque simple et gratuite il faut aller dans le dossier systeme puis bibliotheque et enfin core service facile c le seul qui a un icon X dessus (je précise de suite que c pour le systeme tiger!!!!) apres il faut faire un clique droit sur dock et choisir afficher contenu du paquet en suite copier coller sur l'icone de la corbeille que l'on a dessider de changer.  C pas encore fini apres il faut faut aller dans la bibliotheque (pas celle d'utilisateur ni de systeme) et mettre le fichier com.apple.dock.iconcache.501 a la poubelle, ne vous inquieter pas se fichier se recréer a chaque demarrage, mais si vous ne le supprimer pas il n'effectura pas le changement de l'icon vider la corbeille et redemarre et vive la nouvelle corbeille. Voilà comment modifier sa corbeille sur tiger en 3 minutes et gratuitement lol.


----------



## chounim (1 Mai 2006)

Nesus a dit:
			
		

> C pas encore fini apres il faut faut aller dans la bibliotheque (pas celle d'utilisateur ni de systeme) et mettre le fichier com.apple.dock.iconcache.501 a la poubelle



J'ai pas trouvé ce fichier, et j'vois même pas d quelle bibliothèque tu parles, et donc, où la trouve-t-on?
Sinon, pour l'icone du finder? même parcours?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mai 2006)

Chounim: Nesus parle de la biliothèque Système.

Macintosh HD > Système > biliothèque > Core services.

Mais je te conseille d'acheter une licence Candybar, cela te simplifiera la vie pour changer tes icônes et également appliquer des icônes spécifiques à des types de fichiers (.mov, .jpg, .mp3, etc...).


----------



## chounim (1 Mai 2006)

arf, soit j'suis un vrai boulet, soit, euh, euh, non rien...

donc, j'ai pris le soft, marche bien tout ca, SAUF, ( héhé ):
impossible de changer l'icone du finder et de la corbeille...j'ai bien mis le meme nom, et le bon format d'icone...redémaré, relancer le dock, le finder, mais a chaque fois, non.
une autre méthode qu'avec le soft peut etre? parce que je compte pas du tout l'acheter...:/


----------



## richard-deux (3 Mai 2006)

Je découvre votre conversation. :rose: 

Pour changer l'icone de la poubelle, il faut ouvrir la poubelle puis aller dans le Finder-> Présentation-> Personnaliser la barre d'outil.

La fenêtre s'ouvre et choisir le "i" de Lire les infos et mettre ce "i" dans la barre d'outil de la poubelle.
Il suffit alors d'appuyer sur "i" (lire les infos) pour changer l'icone de la poubelle.

J'espère que j'ai été clair.  

Sinon, voilà une copie d'écran pour être plus explicite.


----------



## chounim (3 Mai 2006)

Arf, beuhaaa, ca marche pô ca...tu dit de faire un copier coller d'icone...

Et ca marche pas non plus avec candybar ( en démo...préwiew...gratuit au début...)

sinon, j'crois qu'j'vais faire simple, j'vais la laisser comme elle est, même si elle est moche...toute en alu grise d'un theme moche que j'avais mis...pfff


----------



## clauderies (31 Mai 2006)

salut.
du moment que tu as changé l'icone par copier coller les modifications par candy bar sont impossible


----------



## Owenze (1 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
un petit "up" de ce sujet ancien.

Avec les nouvelles versions de macOs (notamment Ventura), il est impossible de modifier les fichiers/dossiers propriétés du sytème.
Pas que ce soit indispensable, pas que je ne fasse jamais de bêtise, mais j'aime bien avoir le choix.
Aucun moyen d'outrepasser les autorisations systèmes ?

Merci et bonne journée,


----------

